# Hey All! PNW Rider



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey guys, my name is Bryce! I just started snowboarding last January and I used to ski about once a year since I had been 5 previous to that.

Long story short, I learned to snowboard last January at Snoqualmie, taught by my buddy, and fell in love. I went once or twice a week every single week until late march when no one else wanted to go anymore. I got pretty decent for learning two months prior, surpassed the buddy who taught me.

I'm 17, riding on borrowed equipment, and live about 20 minutes west of Seattle.

Speaking of riding on borrowed equipment.. I'm on an old late 90s board looking for a new one, hoping Ill feel a difference if i get one.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi! I'm also from west of Seattle and started snowboarding at Snoqualmie last year (I also learned to ski when I was little and only went once a year but stopped when I was in my teens).

As far as gear goes Newport High School in Bellevue is having their big "swap" early November. I've never been but it's supposed to have good deals on new and used gear, especially if you get there at the start of the sale. Might be worth looking into.

I would definitely take the time to figure out your proper boot size and invest in a good pair.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Fire Rose said:


> Hi! I'm also from west of Seattle and started snowboarding at Snoqualmie last year (I also learned to ski when I was little and only went once a year but stopped when I was in my teens).
> 
> As far as gear goes Newport High School in Bellevue is having their big "swap" early November. I've never been but it's supposed to have good deals on new and used gear, especially if you get there at the start of the sale. Might be worth looking into.
> 
> I would definitely take the time to figure out your proper boot size and invest in a good pair.


Thats what everyone is telling me about the boots but I dont feel hindered by boots in anyway at all, the board feels like the limiting factor and thats the reason im getting a new (to me) one. Thanks for the tip about the gear swap! Whats that like? Is it like a lot of vendors? I might have to check that out. Im in Renton area so bellevue isnt to farm

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

Like I said, I've never actually been to the swap but I've heard from lots of people (when I was in high school at least, so a few years ago but still...) that its a good place to go to get good used or new gear. The website seems to be saying there are fair number of vendors to help you out. The website should have all the info you need.

Looks like you have already heard enough about the importance of boots so I'll mostly leave that alone. BUT if you are going to the swap it wouldn't hurt to measure your feet, figure out your proper size, and maybe check out what they have as long as you're going to be there anyways.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Fire Rose said:


> Like I said, I've never actually been to the swap but I've heard from lots of people (when I was in high school at least, so a few years ago but still...) that its a good place to go to get good used or new gear. The website seems to be saying there are fair number of vendors to help you out. The website should have all the info you need.
> 
> Looks like you have already heard enough about the importance of boots so I'll mostly leave that alone. BUT if you are going to the swap it wouldn't hurt to measure your feet, figure out your proper size, and maybe check out what they have as long as you're going to be there anyways.


Yeah we'll see if i can make it. I hope I can. I just got a job today and I think thats gonna cut into snowboarding time unfortunately, so, well, Im not sure about all of this snowboarding stuff anymore.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

brystephor said:


> Thats what everyone is telling me about the boots but I dont feel hindered by boots in anyway at all, the board feels like the limiting factor and thats the reason im getting a new (to me) one. Thanks for the tip about the gear swap! Whats that like? Is it like a lot of vendors? I might have to check that out. Im in Renton area so bellevue isnt to farm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




If your boots don't fit properly that can be a huge factor as to why you're having trouble controlling your board. Seriously BOOTS FIRST, but yeah there will definitely be easier to ride decks or better suited ones for ya too. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Rogue said:


> If your boots don't fit properly that can be a huge factor as to why you're having trouble controlling your board. Seriously BOOTS FIRST, but yeah there will definitely be easier to ride decks or better suited ones for ya too. Good luck and have fun!


Dont worry! The subject of boots being first has been beaten to death on my posts! Im happy with my boots. Theyre comfortable. Non-hindering. The thing that will be the most drastic change for me is the board as I feel thats what is hindering me. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

brystephor said:


> Yeah we'll see if i can make it. I hope I can. I just got a job today and I think thats gonna cut into snowboarding time unfortunately, so, well, Im not sure about all of this snowboarding stuff anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


A) Jobs are what we do so we are able to snowboard.

B) How big are you? Are you going to need bindings too? 

C) You're probably going to need bindings too.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

highme said:


> A) Jobs are what we do so we are able to snowboard.
> 
> B) How big are you? Are you going to need bindings too?
> 
> C) You're probably going to need bindings too.


I had enough money before the job for all of this snowboarding stuff. But, its a decent oppurtunity, cant pass it up.

B) 145lbs with gear and wet. Probably 135 to 140 dry weight with gear. 5' 11". Yeah im skinny.

C) normal shoe size is 11ish. Snowboard boots I use are 28cm. Ski boots i used when I rented some last year for skiing were 29cms. Different brands. Bindings on the board i want are size mediums, not sure if theyll fit, if not ill hust transfer my current ones over.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

